# أحدث تشكيلة ملابس اطفال مختلفة ماركات عالمية



## tjarksa (26 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إليكم أحدث تشكيلة ملابس من مختلف الماركات العالمية 
وبأسعار مدهشه .. فقط فترة العيد ..


1/ قميص قيس ولادي من عمر 6 - 9 سنوات ( السعر : 120 ريال )















2/ برمودا ماركة بولو ولادي من عمر 5 - 8 سنوات ( السعر : 150 ريال )







3/ برمودا ماركة بيربري ولادي من عمر 6 - 9 سنوات ( السعر : 150 ريال )






4/ فستان بناتي ماركة بيربري واللون وردي من عمر 2 - 3 سنوات ( السعر : 120 ريال )






5/ فستان مه سروال ماركة بيربري .. العمر من سنه - سنتين ( السعر : 100 ريال )






6/ تيشيرتات ولادي وبناتي ماركة فيراري من عمر سنه - 4 سنوات ( السعر 65 ريال )






7/ تيشيرتات بولو ولادي وبناتي من عمر 4 -13 سنه ( السعر : 65 ريال )

للطلب الرجاء الاتصال بالرقم 0545054445
أو مراسلتي على الايميل [email protected]

مؤسسة أريج نجد - جدة ( نشحن لجميع مناطق المملكة ) ..


تقبلوا تحياتي .......


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أحدث تشكيلة ملابس اطفال مختلفة ماركات عالمية*

للررررررررفع


----------

